# Genesis Archaeogenetic: Technology, Theories, Discoveries, & Discussions



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

Genesis is intended as a location for genesis like technology: A catch all for any and all developments, theories, experiments, hypothesis, and conjectures relating to archaeolgical creatures, humanoids, plant and mythological life.

I have put this up so as to keep Randolph's thread clear of further clutter.
_Ask Pro | - All you ever wanted to know about dinosaurs but never dared to ask_

We have at least two emergent strategies with regard to techno-genetic archaeological processes, or *Archaeogenetics.*
Now I've collected some links for examination by those interested. The idea here is how to grow your own dinosaur; who needs time travel when it's far simpler than anyone has previously imagined to simply hatch one. You read that correctly, it's time to chinch up you're britches; we are heading in to the land of Woo-woo.

Electric Biology
Der Urzeit-Code
The Primeval Times Code
Living archetypes of plants and animals created at the laboratory.
The Primeval Code

Next we have DNA teleporation. Thought I was done huh?

Is cancer a disease that can be cured by DNA teleportation

*Searches related to dna teleportation*
_*transduction of* dna *information through water and electromagnetic waves*_
_*electromagnetic signals are produced by aqueous nanostructures derived from bacterial* dna *sequences*_
_*luc montagnier coronavirus*_
_*luc montagnier death*_
_*water memory*_
_*nobel prize-winning biologist who suggested bacteria could generate radio waves*_
_*french virologist*_
*water memory 2018*
Those subheadings above were captured from the bottom of the original search title, so those are suggested search titles.
Highlight then right click and select search for, or simply highlight then copy and paste to a new window then search under that title.

Energetic Forums sells CD's to help support their site. I'm not trying to market for Energetic Forums. I do post there and they are on the front lines and have been for a very long time. We need to support KD and our own site here too but you can buy a CD  on this topic. Energetic Forums is administered by Aaron Murakami who hosts a number of events and a yearly free energy conference. Not a fly by night operation. They have been around for a long time.

I also managed to get 2 patents attached and a PDF of RexResearch's page on the Primeval Code, but there's more out there. Really we need to find and save this stuff. Rexresearch also sells a formidable CD civilization Kit compiled from it's own vast archives worth taking note of.

The Ciba-geigy-effect -Energetic Forum
Primeval Code - A & P Electronic Media

Electrostatic fields may trigger evolution - Evolutionary Leaps
The Primeval Code / Der Urzeit Code – Ongoing Project.
Living archetypes of plants and animals created at the laboratory.


English - urzeitcode.com


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: partaDate: 2020-07-19 15:07:18Reaction Score: 3


this is a radioactive thermal pond with oil seeps. it is about 5 miles from a large paleolithic animal enclosure that should not exist.
i have often wondered what something irresistible like this would do to the genetics of animals and humans.


new in january 2020 effects of radiation on cells and genetics

and

genetics and radiation in drinking water

cheers [but not with radioactive water]


----------

